# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Wine > [SOLVED] Play On Linux vs. WINE

## spydeyrch

Hey guys,

Quick question. I have been playing around with Wine and Play On Linux over the last few days and have really enjoyed play on linux. I have found it much more intuitive than just straight wine. Having said that, I realize that play on linux is just a front-end for wine.

My question is do I need to install wine for play on linux to work? Or, when I install play on linux, will it install wine too?

I just like to run a clean system so if I don't need to install wine because play on linux does it for me, I would rather not have two seperate installs of wine. I noticed that when I installed wine, it creates a drive_c directory in the .wine directory. And when I installed play it on linux, there is a separate playonlinux/wine/drive_c/etc etc etc

This makes me believe that play on linux installs wine but within its (being play on linux) own directories and that there is no need to install wine separately.

Please confirm or clarify if possible. Thanks a ton in advance.

-Spydey  :LOL:

----------


## AllRadioisDead

Playonlinux simply handles wine prefixes and program "dependencies" for installation and execution. It will install and manage wine on it's own, no need to install it.

----------


## Alan James

So playonlinux uses the same core code that Wine uses?

----------


## AllRadioisDead

> So playonlinux uses the same core code that Wine uses?


No, playonlinux is a frontend for wine.
It can manage seperate wine installations or "prefixes", since many programs require different things to run.
Not to be all "RTFM", but here:
http://www.playonlinux.com/en/manual.html

----------


## spydeyrch

> Playonlinux simply handles wine prefixes and program "dependencies" for installation and execution. It will install and manage wine on it's own, no need to install it.


That is what it appeared to me to be going on behind the sences but I wasn't quite sure. I actually like how Playonlinux handles things in comparison to just the plain old wine user end.

Thanks for the clarification.

-Spydey  :LOL:

----------


## AllRadioisDead

> That is what it appeared to me to be going on behind the sences but I wasn't quite sure. I actually like how Playonlinux handles things in comparison to just the plain old wine user end.
> 
> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> -Spydey


 No problem, good luck.
I just edited my post, check out the link if you're still unclear.

----------


## Toz

> anyway this is a 2 year old thread, mod don't like old threads resurrecting (necromancy ) so it will probably get closed very soon.


Alot can change in 2 years, so its best to start a new thread. Closing.

EDIT: I have created a new thread and moved the last conversation posts there: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2032644

----------

